# [HOWTO](Bogofilter+Spamassassin+Clam)Comment les configurer

## chipsterjulien

Avant toute chose, pour configurer au mieux bogofilter spamassassin razor et ClamAv, il est conseillé de lire TOUS les postes car il y a quelques erreurs sur celui-ci. De plus j'ai rajouté d'autres infos dans la suite des postes  :Smile: 

Bon, j'ai parcouru le forum et il n'y a pas grand chose sur comment configurer un logiciel comme evolution, kmail ou autre avec spamassassin, razor et bogofilter (à moins que j'ai mal lu  :Razz:  )

Je vais parler de kmail, spamassassin razor couplés à bogofilter. Pour les autres logiciels, la manipulation sera pratiquement identique.

Première chose :

```
emerge spamassassin razor bogofilter
```

N'oublez pas de faire un etc-update ou dispatch-conf une fois terminé

Le but est de mettre Bogofilter avant spamassassin comme Bogofilter est écrit en C alors que Spamassassin est lui, écris en Perl qui est beaucoup plus lent. </troll>  :Smile: 

1)° Nous allons lancer : (pas réellement hein  :Wink: )

- Kmail

- Cliquez à gauche sur dossier locaux avec le bouton droit de la souris

- Cliquez sur nouveau dossier

- Mettrez SPAM à la place du nom par défaut

- Modifiez le type de dossier et mettre "mbox" en lieu et place de "maildir" (si vous ne le faites pas il faut changer les options pour bogofilter dans le petit prog que je donne et pour spamassassin, c'est le hic, il ne sait pas faire (tout du moins sur la version que j'ai))

- Validez

- Recommencez la manipulation pour créer un dossier qui s'appelle NONSPAM avec les même options que précédement

- Ensuite cliquez sur configuration et dans le menu "Configurer les filtres"

- Dans la nouvelle fenêtre cliquez sur le petit icone en bas à gauche. Attention il est bien caché   :Wink: 

- Cliquez maintenant sur "renommer" et mettez le nom "Bogofilter" à la place

- Dans "les critères de filtrages" choisir dans la liste déroulante "taille en octets" ensuite choisir à la place de "est égale à", "est inférieur ou égale à" et dernièrement mettre la valeur à 400 000 octets.

En effet les spams ne sont jamais supérieur à cette valeur

- Dans "action du filtre" choisisez dans le menu déroulant "exécuter la commande"

- Ecrire dans l'espace libre "/usr/bin/bogofilter -ep" ... sans les guillemets   :Smile: 

- Dans options avancées décochez "si ce filtre est applicable ne pas poursuivre"

Voilà Bogofilter configuré dans kmail

- Comme tout à l'heure cliquez sur le petit icone en bas à gauche

- Renommez le en "Déplacement bogofilter". Une fois validé, cliquez sur la flèche en bleu juste au dessus de "renommer"

- Veuillez à ce que "Déplacement bogofilter soit sur fond bleu à gauche". Dans "les critères de filtrage", au lieu de choisir quelque chose dans la liste déroulante, il faut mettre: "X-Bogosity". Vous laissez "contient" et ensuite dans la dernière case à droite, il faut mettre "Yes, tests=bogofilter" en respectant la casse sans les guillemets  :Smile: 

- Dans "actions du filtre" il faut choisir "mettre dans le dossier" et à droite, dans la liste vous sélectionnez "SPAM"

Voilà c'est totalement fini pour les filtres de bogofilter

2)°Configuration de Spamassassin

- Toujours dans la même fenêtre cliquez sur le petit icone en bas pour créer un autre filtre, renommez le en "Spamassassin" et mettez le après "Déplacement bogofilter"

- Comme avec le filtre bogofilter, dans les critères de filtrage choisir dans la liste "taille en octets", mettre "inférieur ou égale à" et mettre la valeur à 400 000 octets.

- Ensuite dans "actions du filtre" mettre "Exécuter la commande" et à droite écrire "/usr/bin/spamassassin"

Il y a une autre méthode qui consiste à mettre "Pipe through" à la place de "exécuter la commande" (sans oublié de faire un rc-update add spamd default) mais elle ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Cette méthode à l'avantage de prendre beaucoup moins de ressources que celle que je suis en train de siter. Il suffit après de mettre "/usr/bin/spamd"ou "spamc" dans l'espace réservé

- Il nous reste à mettre "/usr/bin/spamassassin" dans l'emplacement réservé à droite. N'oubliez pas de décocher dans "options avancées" çà: "Si ce filtre est applicable, ne pas poursuivre"

- Dernièrement il faut créer un dernier filtre et le renommer en "Déplacement Spamassassin" (vous mettez ce que vous voulez hein   :Cool:  ) et vous le mettez en dernier, juste après le filtre "Spamassassin"

- Dans "les critères de filtrage", il faut choisir dans le menu déroulant "X-Spam-Flag", laissez "contient" et mettre "YES", là aussi. Dans la ligne juste au dessous, remettre "X-Spam-Flag", laissez "contient" et mettez "*****SPAM*****".

- Il ne vous reste plus qu'à mettre l'action du filtre sur "Déplacer dans le répertoire" et mettre "SPAM" et le tour est joué   :Twisted Evil: 

Pour ceux ou celles qui veulent modifier le fichier de configuration de spamassassin (/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf) lisez le man :

```
man Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf
```

3)°

Non non non ce n'est pas encore fini  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il faut entrainer vos filtres car au début se sont de vrai passoires

Au début il faudra déplacer en drag 'n drop les spam de votre boite de réception dans le répertoire SPAM. Ceux qui sont bon soit vous créez un autre filtre qui les déplace dans NONSPAM soit vous le faites à la mano   :Razz: 

Il faut créer dans une console un fichier à l'aide d'un éditeur, car il est assez désagréable de toujours le faire à la main. Perso je l'ai appelé "Miseajourspam". Ensuite j'ai fait un

```
chmod +x Miseajourspam
```

 afin de rendre exécutable le fichier depuis une console avec la commande:

```
./Miseajourspam
```

dans ce fichier il faut mettre :

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "BOGOFILTER SPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -s -M </home/julien/Mail/SPAM

echo "BOGOFILTER NONSPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -s -M </home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM

echo "SPAMASSASSIN SPAM"

sa-learn --spam --mbox /home/julien/Mail/SPAM

echo "SPAMASSASSIN NONSPAM"

sa-learn --ham --mbox /home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM
```

Avec ce script vous entrainez Bogofilter et spamassassin (Ce script est à exécuter souvent, en gros une fois par semaine quand il y a beaucoup de déchets, après, à vous de voir). Attention plus vous avez de spam et plus l'opération est longue. Cependant pour une raison ou une autre, je vous conseil de bien garder tous les spam que vous récoltez si de deviez recontruire votre base Bogofilter &| spamassassin

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à activer razor via 

```
razor-admin -register
```

Cela va vous enregistrer sur un des site de razor. Il faudra garder le répertoire .razor bien précieusement pour éviter qu'il existe pleins de comptes. Si vous voulez avoir des indications supplémenaires pour razor 

```
man razor-agent.conf
```

 est votre ami

et spamassassin s'occupera du reste pour vous

Je rajoute une petit chose pour dire qu'il existe d'autres méthodes que je ne connais pas donc si vous en avez d'autres, n'hésitez pas à les mettre ici   :Very Happy: Last edited by chipsterjulien on Sun Dec 05, 2004 10:36 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

Tres joli!

Si j'etais toi j'ecrirais plutot [HOWTO] Kmail + ...

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tres joli!
> 
> Si j'etais toi j'ecrirais plutot [HOWTO] Kmail + ...

 

Hé hé, très bonne idée   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> - Dans les critères de filtrages choisir dans la liste déroulante "taille en octets" ensuite choisir à la place de "est égale à", "est inférieur ou égale à" et dernièrement mettre la valeur à 400 octets.

 

Juste un petit détail, ça serait pas plutot 400 kilo-octets ? paske 400 octets ça me parait vraiment ridicule  :Surprised: 

Et sinon une petite relecture ne ferait peut être pas de mal pour enlever les qqs fautes qui trainent de ci de là ...  :Wink: 

Et enfin, qd mm, la chose principale, MERCI pour ce howto  :Smile: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

>  *chipsterjulien wrote:*   - Dans les critères de filtrages choisir dans la liste déroulante "taille en octets" ensuite choisir à la place de "est égale à", "est inférieur ou égale à" et dernièrement mettre la valeur à 400 octets. 
> 
> Juste un petit détail, ça serait pas plutot 400 kilo-octets ? paske 400 octets ça me parait vraiment ridicule 
> 
> Et sinon une petite relecture ne ferait peut être pas de mal pour enlever les qqs fautes qui trainent de ci de là ... 
> ...

 

Ouaip il y a une petite fautes de frappe  :Razz: 

Je vais corriger ca de suite

----------

## chipsterjulien

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de coupler tout ça avec clamav (anti-virus) mais j'ai un peu de mal à le faire fonctionner donc si une âme charitable sait comment faire, ...  :Wink: 

----------

## sorg

Chez moi , j'ai tout betement Fait l'assistant filtrage de kmail après avoir emerger spamassassin. Ca marche bien.

J'ai voulu faire pareil avec l'assistant antivirus et je dois dire que ca ne marche pas ni avec clamav , ni avec f-prot.  Les filtres ne sont pas crée . Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *sorg wrote:*   

> Chez moi , j'ai tout betement Fait l'assistant filtrage de kmail après avoir emerger spamassassin. Ca marche bien.
> 
> J'ai voulu faire pareil avec l'assistant antivirus et je dois dire que ca ne marche pas ni avec clamav , ni avec f-prot.  Les filtres ne sont pas crée . Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?

 

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait ca lol

Autant pour moi.

Par contre, peux-tu me donner la ligne qu'il exécute à chaque fois qu'il veut vérifier que c un spam ou non dans "configurer les filtres ?

----------

## sorg

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

>  *sorg wrote:*   Chez moi , j'ai tout betement Fait l'assistant filtrage de kmail après avoir emerger spamassassin. Ca marche bien.
> 
> J'ai voulu faire pareil avec l'assistant antivirus et je dois dire que ca ne marche pas ni avec clamav , ni avec f-prot.  Les filtres ne sont pas crée . Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? 
> 
> Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait ca lol
> ...

 

Ca doit etre la meme que toi... je vérifierais ce soir.

L'assistant ajoute aussi un bouton dans la barre d'outil qui permet de faire passer dans le dossier spam un mail non detecté et il apprend à le reconnaitre pour la prochaine fois.

Si quelqu'un veut bien tester le filtrage de virus par l'asitant. histoire de voir si ca vient de moi ou de kmail.

----------

## lospericos_99

je vais essayer ça m'intéresse car y en a marre des spams.

Merci pout le howto   :Wink: 

----------

## sorg

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

>  *sorg wrote:*   Chez moi , j'ai tout betement Fait l'assistant filtrage de kmail après avoir emerger spamassassin. Ca marche bien.
> 
> J'ai voulu faire pareil avec l'assistant antivirus et je dois dire que ca ne marche pas ni avec clamav , ni avec f-prot.  Les filtres ne sont pas crée . Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? 
> 
> Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait ca lol
> ...

 

Après vérif ca fait un "pipe through" Spamassassin -L

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bon je viens poster ce message car je me suis aperçu que depuis que j'avais mis à jour kde, tous les spams que je recevais passais au travers des filtres que j'avais mis en place. Pourtant j'ai vérifié que bogofilter fonctionnait toujours de la même façon et c'est toujours le cas. Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Je sais c'est le comble pour celui qui fait un howto  :Razz: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Salut, je viens corriger une erreur dans mon howto et tout de suite ca fonctionne mieux

J'avais écris ca :

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "BOGOFILTER SPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -s -M </home/julien/Mail/SPAM

echo "BOGOFILTER NONSPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -s -M </home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM

echo "SPAMASSASSIN SPAM"

sa-learn --spam --mbox /home/julien/Mail/SPAM

echo "SPAMASSASSIN NONSPAM"

sa-learn --ham --mbox /home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM
```

Cependant, il y a une grosse erreur dans le script car quand vous faites la mise à jour via ./Miseajour, tout est enregistré en tant que spam. En fait il faut remplacer la ligne 

```
echo "BOGOFILTER NONSPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -s -M </home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM
```

par

```
echo "BOGOFILTER NONSPAM"

bogofilter -vvv -n -M </home/julien/Mail/NONSPAM
```

Et oui tout ça pour un s à la place du n

J'ai essayé et maintenant tout fonctionne bien

----------

## chipsterjulien

Je viens rajouter un élément intéressant.

J'avais dis qu'il n'était pas possible de d'utiliser spamc dans les poste précédent. J'ai voulu essayé et la surprise ca fonctionne bien. C'est lent mais largement moins que d'utiliser spamassassin.

Alors il faut ouvrir une console passer sous root avec su et ensuite faire

```
rc-update add spamd default
```

Ensuite pour le mettre en route tout de suite:

```
/etc/init.d/spamd start
```

Ensuite au lieu de mettre, dans kmail,

```
/usr/bin/spamassassin
```

il faut mettre :

```
/usr/bin/spamc
```

Le tour est joué et spamassasin prend beaucoup moins de ressources et est plus rapide.

 :Cool: 

Bon je vais essayé de trouver de la documentation sur clam-av comme on peut aussi l'interfacerLast edited by chipsterjulien on Sun Dec 05, 2004 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chipsterjulien

Configuration de clamav.

Première chose :

```
emerge clamav clamassassin
```

Pourquoi clamassassin. Tout simplement que sans lui impossible de savoir si le mail a un virus. ClamAv le trouve bien mais Kmail et Evolution ne savent pas récupéré ce qu'il faut donc, ...

Si vous voulez que clamassassin réécrive l'entête du message mettez

```
USE=rewrite-subject emerge clamassassin
```

ensuite toujours en tant que root éditez le fichier suivant avec votre éditeur préféré:

```
vim /etc/clamd.conf
```

1- Mettez en commentaire example

```
#Example
```

2- Commentez la ligne 76 :

```
76 FixStaleSocket
```

3- Décommentez la ligne 133 :

```
133 #User clamav
```

4- Ensuite décommentez la ligne 190 :

```
190 #ScanMail
```

5- Décommentez la ligne 214 :

```
214 #ScanArchive
```

ensuite il y avait ces options mais je n'ai pas compris à quoi elles servaient donc je les ai laissé en commentaires :

```
    274 # Set access mask for Clamuko.

    275 # Default: disabled

    276 #ClamukoScanOnOpen

    277 #ClamukoScanOnClose

    278 #ClamukoScanOnExec

```

nous en avons fini avec le fichier 

```
/etc/clamd.conf
```

Ensuite il faut configurer le fichier /etc/freshclam.conf

```
vim /etc/freshclam.conf
```

1- Commentez la ligne 9 :

```
9 Example
```

Enregistez et quittez, c'est fini pour la configuration de clamav   :Wink: 

Il ne nous reste plus qu'à le configurer pour qu'il se lance à chaque démarage

```
rc-update add clamd default
```

Pour qu'il fonctionne tout de suite :

```
/etc/init.d/clamd start
```

 et vous devez obtenir :

```
/etc/init.d/clamd start

 * Starting freshclam...                            [ ok ]
```

Normalement tout doit fonctionner sinon c'est qu'il y a eu une erreur dans la modification des fichiers précédent.

Ensuite il faut mettre à jour les bases de virus donc pour cela excécutez la commande suivante en tant qu'utilisateur :

```
freshclam
```

Normalement quand vous avez fait 

```
/etc/init.d/clamd start
```

 votre base de données s'est mise à jour automatiquement.

Avant de passer à la configuration de Kmail, vous devez aller modifier le fichier /etc/group en tant que root.

```
vim /etc/group
```

Ensuite rajoutez vos utilisateurs en les séparant d'une virgule à chaque fois dans la partie clamav:x:407:

```
clamav:x:407:utilisateur1,utilisateur2
```

Aller, on attaque la configuration de Kmail   :Smile: 

Bon , ouvrez Kmail (je rappelle que je fais ce tuto pour Kmail mais qu'il ne se limite pas que ce seul logiciel). Ensuite allez dans

1- Configuration des filtres

2- Créez un nouveau filtre via le petit bouton pratiquement caché et nommez le 

```
ClamAv
```

3- Dans la première partie, vous remettez comme pour les autres filtres :

taille en octet, mettre inférieur ou égale et mettre 400000.

4- Ensuite dans la partie en dessous vous mettez exécuter :

```
/usr/bin/clamassassin
```

 décoché 

```
 si ce filtre est applicable, ...
```

 et le tour est joué 

5- Vous descendez ce filtre tout en bas question de ne pas scanner les spam. En effet, on s'en temponne que les spammeurs aient des virus par contre les autres si, donc si le mail passe les filtres bogofilter et spamassassin/razor, là il faut absolument vérifier. Ensuite libre à vous d'avertir la personne concernée hein   :Wink: 

Maintenant il nous reste une dernière chose à faire : déplacer les mails avec un ou des virus dans un répertoire bien à part.

1- Créez un nouveau répertoire (voir les premiers postes du howto) que l'on appelle Virus

2- Créez un nouveau filtre que vous placerez tout en bas, après celui nommé ClamAv

3- Renommé le Déplacement ClamAv

4- Tout en haut à droite tapez 

```
X-Virus-Status
```

 (il n'existe pas dans la liste comme pour bogofilter donc il faut le taper à la main)

4- Modifier contient en "est égale à"

5- Mettez 

```
YES
```

6- C'est fini 

 :Very Happy: 

Je sais que ca fait un sacré morceau mais maintenant vous n'avez plus aucune excuse de vous plaindre d'avoir des spam

A oui une chose, pensez à faire des mises à jour au moins une fois semaine des listes de virus. Je ne sais pas si le faite de lancer clamd au démarage lance la mise à jour automatiquement (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de chercher en fait donc si vous trouvez, poster ici)

Si ça ne se fait pas automatiquement faites une modification de Miseajourspam   :Smile: Last edited by chipsterjulien on Sun Dec 05, 2004 5:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chipsterjulien

Je viens juste poster une modification sinon la détection de virus ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai donc retester chez moi et cette fois si ca fonctionne à tous les coup (enfin tant que ClamAv connait le virus hein  :Wink: )

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour le How-to.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Et oui encore moi. Je viens de réaliser quelques tests et je me suis aperçu non sans me poser plusieurs questions que utiliser /usr/bin/spamassassin était beaucoup plus performant dans le filtrage des mails que spamc.

Pourquoi, aucune idée mais bon, je vous conseil donc de remettre comme j'avais mis au début /usr/bin/spamassassin même si celui ci est beaucoup plus lent. Normalement si bogofilter est performant spamassassin n'est que très peu utilisé.

Si vous avez des infos sur ce que je viens de trouver, merci de me les faire parvenir en postant ici  :Very Happy: 

----------

